# Modern Arnis School/Club Bios



## Guro Harold (Dec 6, 2005)

Please let people know about your school and instructor(s). This should be more info than advertisement, so please keep the content informational, please.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't forget to tell us about your Modern Arnis school, class, or club.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry for posting something I was not supposed to - New to the forum.   You may delete when you get a chance.  In the meantime, I will post a bio about a new club/organization in Connecticut - Connecticut Modern Arnis Jujitsu (CTMAJ).  The club was started up by Sensei Frank Shekosky, a long-time student and friend of GM Remy Presas.  My main art is Kenpo, but became intrigued by Modern Arnis after meeting Sensei Shekosky.  I enjoy mixing the kenpo and arnis togther.  Visit our club website at CTMAJ.com when you get a chance.  There are some great old photos of GM Presas, Doug Pierre, Bob Quinn, Dan Anderson, Dan Inosanto, Jeff Delaney, Wally Jay, Remy Presas, Jr and more.


----------



## Yaberdaber (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't seen any Arnis clubs or schools here in South Texas.  Do you guys know of any instructors that may live around the Rio Grande, McAllen, Brownsville area?

Thanks.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

These schools teach some type of "stick" style

Aikijujitsu/Aikido Self Defense Academy 
501 East Hopkins 
San Marcos, Texas 78666
(512) 736-8821
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tye's Kung Fu
307 South College Ave.
Bryan, TX 77801-2512[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Al Garza Martial Arts America
2047 W. Main C-9
League City, TX 77573
(281)232-5425[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Central Texas Modern Arnis
P.O. Box 861
Dripping Springs, TX 78620
(512)431-4439[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Garland Martial Arts Center
107-B N. First Street
Garland, Texas 75040
(972) 494-1663[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]United Black Belt Academy[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
1431 S. Armstrong
Denison, Texas 75020
(903) 464-0574[/FONT]

Houston Martial Arts Academy 

Located inside the Downtown Club at Houston Center

1100 Caroline, Top level of First City Tower Parking Garage
Houston, Texas 77002

(713) 550-6575​


----------

